# Nitrous Express



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

I've pretty much come to the conclusion that this is the nitrous kit that I want to get. From what I've read, they seem to be the safest (being a wet system and all). I was wondering what everyone's exprerience has been with this kit, and for those of you that have it, do you have any pics of your install? Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2003)

I sell Nitrous Express, what did you want to know?

E-mail as I only come on here to bug Carlos, Ryan and Mike...


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2003)

I,ve had my nitrous express kit on my 96 altima for about a year now and it has been nothing but great! The wet setup is extremely easy to setup, and fool-proof as long as you don't over do it. I've heard of other manufacturer's silinoids having issues over time (not trying to start a debate/war here, just what I've heard from local shops), but I've seriously never had one problem with my setup.
A few words of caution though, since you are spraying gasoline into your intake manifold you need to be carefull not to get carried away. You cannot spray light after light, you need to give it a few seconds to slurp all of that fuel out of the intake manifold. If you press your luck, you can cause a backfire through your manifold. Bad news if this happens. But don't worry too much about this, as long as you are smart you will be ok. I also recommend not more than a 50 shot on the ga. This will give your car a real kick in the ass. Have you ever felt a turbo car go? This IMO is better because there is no lag, and smaller turbo's usually run out of breath on the top end. But, the refills can become a pain. Check local shops to get prices before you take the leap.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2003)

I've pm'd you


----------

